# Beef heart's make terrible bait....and Benedict report.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

So I told my wife "I am going fishing." This works if you hold something over her head like the huge amount of money she spends on "shop NBC."

If your wife buys 30 pair of shoes a month - let her. She will then let you go fishing anytime you want. 

Got there around 9:30 and the tide was coming in. Bought fresh shrimp and "beef hearts" [they were only $1.00] thinking they would be like liver? 

Caught more than a dozen cats all under 18"....couple of WP and got a little bored so played with minnows that were drawn by my light. They were really cute, but I used them for bait when I ran out of shrimp.

Oh, beef hearts were a huge fail. 

In Connecticut, that is pronounced "Uge."

My wife says we are out of milk....just thought I'd share that VERY important piece of information that absolutely could not wait until I was finished typing.

My wife talks a lot. 

A WHOLE LOT.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Beef hearts = epic fail
Beefsticks... the most epic rod ever...... just sayin


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm always doing stupid stuff like this.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Cut up hotdogs soaked in chicken liver works good, so does salting the livers. I like to use garlic salt. I've also tried gizzards and they didn't work at all.


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

Lemme tell ya, beef livers ain't no better. I thought they would be an obvious substitute for chicken livers and hit my glory hole by Fletcher's Cove about 5yrs ago. EPIC FAIL.

Not one cat roused out of their den...





Stinky_Pete said:


> So I told my wife "I am going fishing." This works if you hold something over her head like the huge amount of money she spends on "shop NBC."
> 
> If your wife buys 30 pair of shoes a month - let her. She will then let you go fishing anytime you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

slogg9 said:


> Lemme tell ya, beef livers ain't no better. I thought they would be an obvious substitute for chicken livers and hit my glory hole by Fletcher's Cove about 5yrs ago. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Not one cat roused out of their den...


Geez, beef liver is my most productive fresh/brackish water bait for channel cats. If the bait is bloody the cats will eat it. I'm even adding it to my Tank menu tomorrow night.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Geez, beef liver is my most productive fresh/brackish water bait for channel cats. If the bait is bloody the cats will eat it. I'm even adding it to my Tank menu tomorrow night.




Friends....if CATman says it - take it too the bank! [if it's catfish related.]


----------

